
Gary Kildall Legacy (1995) - tux
http://readtext.org/computers/gary-kildall-legacy/
======
brudgers
IEEE discussion of Kildall's legacy:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO6IPpL0y8g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO6IPpL0y8g)

